# #1 Predator Hunting Forum Online - PredatorTalk.com



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am really humbled and super proud to announce that google considers PredatorTalk.com to be the #1 predator hunting forum online and has given us the #1 rank for that search term (predator hunting forum) and many others in their search engine. We're doing something right out here, folks!!

I wanted to share this with you all because our members are what make this site #1. This is a place I enjoy visiting every chance I get and it's because of the great people we have out here.

This is a victory for all of us who use the site. We started the site as a joke after many had been banned from the "other" predator hunting forum, and now we're taking #1 rankings on google. This is.... well... AWESOME!

This one is for you all. I take no credit in the results shown here.

Where do we go from here??? I'm pretty sure we need to be discussing annual member hunts and other fun stuff. PLEASE.... share your ideas. Let's keep this thing going!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

First I need to attend some writing classes. But I am very happy to hear we are doing well. It is due to all you guys.

Good going Chris. So do you have room for all of us ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Chris and all Predator Talk members.... This speaks volumes about the site and it's members.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats PT!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the site that keeps me going at it and not giving up.  Good job and thank you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats fantastic news, well done to the members of PT but none of this would of been possible without you Chris and the hard work you put into it. And to the sites that wanted to ban some of you guys well who's laughing now!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is great news ! Congrats to Chris and all of our PT members. This site is #1 in my book too.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I knew this site was number one for a long time!!! People are great, and the advice is awesome. By far the number one place to go on the web for predator hunting information!!!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Seriously I would be happy to try and start organizing something for us to get together next year. I would say do a litterally central location like Des Moines, Iowa or somewhere in Texas. And if we're goin to do it we need to try and set up some guest speakers and maybe some kind of organized hunt while we're there. Ive always heard that texas is just overrun with yotes. Id be willing to fly down for a weekend and spend time with yall


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

C'mon BG. Us Midwesterners have to stick together ! Have it in Iowa or Nebraska. Somewhere close where we can still get on some properties. LOL Bring it on !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

CONGRATS TO PT--------SB--------SOME WHERE IN THE MIDDLE WOULD WORK------


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I always knew Predatortalk.com was #1--- Sometimes it just takes the rest of the world a little time to catch up.lol.


----------

